# Was this a colonoscopy?



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi I have posted on the other forum but I need a straight answer. If the doctor saw the entire length of my large colon and reached my appendix and my small intestine opening then was it a colonoscopy? I was told I was having a sigmoidoscopy but a flexible tube was used with a camera on the end. They showed me on the monitor the openings to my appendix and small intestine.The thing is I didn't have all the dreadful prep I have read about here - only an enema and no sedation or medication. I am so confused about what proceedure I had and I need to set my mind at rest. Any thoughts? PS It hurt like hell and I felt the tube travel up across and down.


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

no doubt it hurts, i have had a colonoscopy, for me, the prep was drinking the nasty stuff till i was cleaned out, then during the test the jackass didnt even put me under all the way.. but the test consists of a scope of the colon, all the way to the small intestine exit..by the way, you should not see your appedix on any monitor, as it clenches under that pocket area where your small intestines empty into your colon..


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

yes that was a colonoscopy - that is nuts they didn't put you under. did you have the sensation you were going to explode or was it just pain?


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Both! I remember the nurse had to hold onto my leg cos I nearly kicked the doctor. He told me not to make a fuss and that I should feel a bit of discomfort but not pain. Thanks for your answer. Although I am angry about my treatment at least I know that they have given me a colonoscopy.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

im going for my colonoscopy in july and i have made it quite clear that i want to be knocked out before i under go the procedure, i had a colonoscopy a few years ago and i was knocked out before hand, i must say im not looking forward to this again but i know at least ill get a proper diagnosis made as to whether it is infact IBS that i have got


----------



## Linay (Apr 8, 2001)

I have a colonoscopy every two years, my Doctor is great he puts me under, he does not want to see his patience in any pain, the worst part is the prep, but there is no way around that. I don't understand why every Doctor does not put you under.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It sounds to me like they gave you a sigmoidoscopy, they would not be able to see anything if you had not done the prep. They did not give me any prep for the sigmoid.


----------



## heavenlywater (Jun 3, 2004)

You may want to visit this site. Heavenly Water It may changle your life.


----------



## heavenlywater (Jun 3, 2004)

You may want to visit this site. Heavenly Water It may change your life.


----------



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

*He told me not to make a fuss and that I should feel a bit of discomfort but not pain. * Its to bad you missed him when you kicked at him. What a jerk.Im having a colonoscopy on 6/14 and the doctor has said he puts you completely out. I have the prep first (2 days) where I fast and drink that junk.I've told him I don't want to even know what planet I'm on. I dont want "sedation" I want "unconscious".ErikMesa


----------

